# Lemans convertible pump information needed



## jrs 427 (Aug 8, 2010)

After many years of storage it is time to get back on the Pontiac and replace the convertible top. Couple of questions......

1. Does anyone have a picture of the correct routing path of the hydraulic top lines to the cylinders ?

2. How do you fill the pump with atf ? It is completely drained at this time. How much fluid should it take ? I did not see a fill plug. As there is no large resoirvoir do you have to run the pump when filling it ? How does it purge the air from the lines. Should the frame work be up or down in this procedure.
Sorry... new guy with alot of questions.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

info is in service manual. usually not ATF in 64 convertibles, often is brake fluid.


----------

